# tinhamo-lo buscado



## karlleegemma

please could somebody advise me, which of these sentences would be correct 

tinhamo-lo buscado em todo lugar

tinhamo-o buscado em todo lugar = we have looked for it everywhere 

thankyou


----------



## Vanda

karlleegemma said:


> Please could somebody advise me, which of these sentences would be correct
> 
> tinhamo-lo buscado em todo lugar
> 
> tinhamo-o buscado em todo lugar = we have looked for it everywhere
> 
> Thankyou




Tinhamo-nos buscado ...

Conjugação de verbo reflexivo (clique) pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto
tinha-me lavado 
tinhas-te lavado 
tinha-se lavado 
*tínhamo-nos lavado *
tínheis-vos lavado 
tinham-se lavado


----------



## englishmania

Parece-me que é _Tínhamo-lo buscado._
= Tínhamos buscado algo.

_Tínhamo-no_ não, porque acaba em "s" e não em nasal (como _tinham-no_).


Já agora, em Portugal, diríamos "procurado". E, claro, numa linguagem coloquial diríamos "Tínhamos procurado o/a [substantivo]", sem a pronominalização.


----------



## Joca

Tem razão, Englishmania.

*Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa*. _Deletei_ o meu post.


----------



## karlleegemma

thankyou for your help


----------



## okporip

englishmania said:


> Parece-me que é _Tínhamo-lo buscado._
> = Tínhamos buscado algo [*ou alguém*].


----------



## karlleegemma

could somebody please advise me if I should use lo or o with the past perfect, 
as in 
tinha-lo desenhado 
tinha-o desenhado 
are there any rules to distinguish when you should use lo and when you should use o


----------



## Vanda

The problem here is not the past perfect but the usage of -lo or -o.
As we said before there are some rules with exceptions to the usage of pronoun collocation.


> *2) Em verbos terminados em r, s ou z, estas consoantes finais alteram-se para lo, la, los, las.
> *Exemplos: (Encontrar) Encontrá-lo é o meu maior sonho.
> (Fiz) Fi-lo porque não tinha alternativa.
> 
> *3) Em verbos terminados em ditongos nasais (am, em, ão, õe, õe,), os pronomes o, a, os, as alteram-se para no, na, nos, nas.
> *Exemplos: Chamem-no agora.
> Põe-na sobre a mesa.


----------



## karlleegemma

thankyou for explaining this for me ,  now I understand
Abrigada


----------



## karlleegemma

would these be correct 

eu tinha-lo desenhado 
tu tinha-lo     .. ..
tinhamo-lo     .. ..
tinham-no    .. ..


----------



## karlleegemma

eu tinha-o


----------



## Carfer

karlleegemma said:


> would these be correct
> 
> eu tinha-lo desenhado
> tu tinha-lo .. ..
> tinhamo-lo .. ..
> tinham-no .. ..


 
Na minha opinião, a primeira forma está errada. O correcto é _'Eu tinha-o desenhado'._ A regra é: quando a forma verbal termina em vogal ou ditongo oral, emprega-se _'o, a, os, as'._ 
Logo 
_'Eu tinha-o desenhado'_ (forma verbal terminada em vogal:_ 'eu tinh*a*')_
_'Tu tinha-lo desenhado' (forma verbal terminada em 's': 'tu tinha*s*')_
_'Ele tinha-o desenhado' (forma verbal terminada em vogal: 'ele tinh*a*')
'Nós tínhamo-lo desenhado' (forma verbal terminada em 's': 'nós tínhamo*s*')_
_'Vós tínhei-lo desenhado' (forma verbal terminada em 's': 'vós tínhei*s*')_
_'Eles tinham-no desenhado' (forma verbal terminada em ditongo nasal: 'ele tinha*m'*)_

P.S. desculpem, não reparei que já tinha sido corrigido


----------



## okporip

Talvez nem seja do interesse de karlleegemma, mas fica o registro: uma forma de contornar essa dificuldade é alterar a colocação do pronome. Nem sempre é possível fazê-lo. No exemplo dado, contudo, e especialmente no Brasil, acho até que a colocação pronominal alternativa seria mais usual:

eu o tinha desenhado;
tu o tinhas desenhado;
nós o tínhamos desenhado;
eles (vocês) o tinham desenhado.


----------



## englishmania

^ Em Portugal, isso apenas seria possível em frases como "Ele disse _que_ o tinha desenhado".
Podemos contornar a situação exprimindo o nome "Eu tinha desenhado o _castelo_". Claro que o objectivo da pronominalização é não repetir o nome.


----------



## karlleegemma

Obrigada por todo isso   ajudou-me muito.   tenho uma pergunta mais 

sei que 
passou-mo  = he passed it to me    and 
passou-lho  = he passed it to him  

but how do you say   'he passed it to you'  using the tu form ??????


----------



## englishmania

passou-te o lápis/passou-o a ti >  passou-to


----------



## karlleegemma

Obrigada por isso


----------



## okporip

englishmania said:


> passou-te o lápis/passou-o a ti >  passou-to



Ainda se usam correntemente essas formas (passou-mo; passou-lho; passou-to)? Em Portugal, pergunto, já que no Brasil, ainda que as conheçamos, não são nada comuns.


----------



## Alentugano

okporip said:


> Ainda se usam correntemente essas formas (passou-mo; passou-lho; passou-to)? Em Portugal, pergunto, já que no Brasil, ainda que as conheçamos, não são nada comuns.


 
Sim, ainda são correntes, mas eu noto que há uma certa tendência para as evitar, sempre que seja possível.


----------



## okporip

Alentugano said:


> Sim, ainda são correntes, mas eu noto que há uma certa tendência para as evitar, sempre que seja possível.



Obrigado, Alentugano. Para completar o assunto, como ficariam as demais contrações: nos + o; vos + o; lhes + o? A presença do 's' em cada uma delas também me complica a cabeça na hora de pensar como se as diferenciaria de nos + os, vos + os e lhes + os...


----------



## englishmania

Tinha escrito, mas encontrei a tabela e já fica resolvido:

mo = me + o
to = te + o
lho = lhe + o
no-lo = nos + [l]o
vo-lo = vos + [l]o
lho = lhes + o

ma = me + a 
ta = te + a
lha = lhe + a
no-la = nos + [l]a
vo-la = vos + [l]a
lha = lhes + a

mos = me + os 
tos = te + os
lhos = lhe + os
no-los = nos + [l]os
vo-los = vos + [l]os
lhos = lhes + os

mas = me + as
tas = te + as
lhas = lhe + as
no-las = nos + [l]as
vo-las = vos + [l]as
lhas = lhes + as

(ups, o fórum não permitiu que ficasse em tabela).


----------



## okporip

englishmania said:


> Tinha escrito, mas encontrei a tabela e já fica resolvido:
> 
> mo = me + o
> to = te + olho = lhe + o
> no-lo = nos + [l]o
> vo-lo = vos + [l]o
> lho = lhes + o
> 
> ma = me + a ta = te + a
> lha = lhe + a
> no-la = nos + [l]a
> vo-la = vos + [l]a
> lha = lhes + a
> 
> mos = me + os tos = te + os
> lhos = lhe + os
> no-los = nos + [l]os
> vo-los = vos + [l]os
> lhos = lhes + os
> 
> mas = me + as
> tas = te + as
> lhas = lhe + as
> no-las = nos + [l]as
> vo-las = vos + [l]as
> lhas = lhes + as
> 
> (ups, o fórum não permitiu que ficasse em tabela).



Muito obrigado, englishmania! Só para confirmar o uso do hífen:

Entregou-nos a mercadoria -> Entregou-no-la
Não nos entregou a mercadoria -> Não no-la entregou?


----------



## englishmania

Sim. Convenhamos que essas duas formas não se usam no dia-a-dia...


----------



## okporip

englishmania said:


> Sim. Convenhamos que essas duas formas não se usam no dia-a-dia...



Obrigado de novo!


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Ainda se usam correntemente essas formas (passou-mo; passou-lho; passou-to)? Em Portugal, pergunto, já que no Brasil, ainda que as conheçamos, não são nada comuns.


 
Eu acho que são correntes e até nem lhes poria reserva nenhuma quanto à frequência do uso. Mas isso não quer dizer que o Alentugano não tenha razão, é possível que estejam a ocorrer mudanças de que não me apercebo.


----------



## anaczz

okporip said:


> Ainda se usam correntemente essas formas (passou-mo; passou-lho; passou-to)? Em Portugal, pergunto, já que no Brasil, ainda que as conheçamos, não são nada comuns.


 
Eu acho muito engraçado ouvir uma criancinha a dizer:

- Dá-mo!
ao invés de 
- Me dááááá!


----------



## englishmania

Bem, não sei se uma criancinha diria  "dá-mo", mas "dá-me" diria de certeza.


----------



## anaczz

Ouvi muitas, muitas mesmo.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Ouvi muitas, muitas mesmo.


 
Também eu. E não só ouço, como também o digo.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Eu acho que são correntes e até nem lhes poria reserva nenhuma quanto à frequência do uso. Mas isso não quer dizer que o Alentugano não tenha razão, é possível que estejam a ocorrer mudanças de que não me apercebo.


 
Eu referia-me mais à linguagem escrita, do que vejo atualmente na imprensa e na internet. 
Agora, no caso de formas como "_Entregou-no-la"_ e afins, é raríssimo ouvi-las ou lê-las hoje em dia, a não ser que seja num texto/ambiente muito formal.


----------

